# The scientist and philosopher



## Blake Bowden (May 24, 2010)

A scientist and a philosopher were being chased by a hungry lion. The scientist made some quick calculations, he said â€œit's no good trying to outrun it, its catching upâ€. 

The philosopher kept a little ahead and replied â€œI am not trying to outrun the lion, I am trying to outrun you !â€


----------

